# South Louisiana Grren Onion Sausage Recipe



## Frank Ashby (Feb 6, 2019)

I am new to the Sausage Making Community.  As I am from Louisiana and a huge fan of the Old Green Onion Sausage I used to get at Richard’s. , I am looking for an authentic recipe from my home state.  Can anyone assist??


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Sure...here ya go:


This will make a great green onion sausage typical of what you will find in country stores across Louisiana. Adjust the heat to you tastes....but it's great as is. Grab a pen and pad, pause the video to write the recipe down...


----------



## foamheart (Feb 6, 2019)

I am guessing what you are asking for, is called Chaurice. It is what is sometimes used in red beans & rice.

I tried substituting green onion for the red onion before, all I can tell you is, a 1C change is wayyyyyyy too much. I love green onions, I get 1 to 3 bunches every week to use. This may not be what you want, but thought I would throw it out there.

3 lbs is not a large batch, it affords you the c hance to try it and sample to see how you would like to modify it to make it your way. Just a thought.
*
Chaurice Sausage

Ingredients*

3 lbs Pork with plenty of fat (I use Boston Butt) Cut into 1 inch cubes
1 Medium Spanish Onion, Chopped
2 Tbsp Fresh Garlic, Minced
1 Tbsp Fresh Thyme Leaves, Chopped
4 Tbsp Paprika
1/2 tsp Cayenne
1 tsp Cumin
1 Tbsp Kosher Salt
1 tsp Crushed Red Pepper
1 tsp Fresh Ground Black Pepper
4 tsp Chili Powder
1/4 tsp Ground Allspice
1 pinch Meat Curing Salt (Optional) (Here is what I use: http://www.butcher-packer.com/pg_curing_dq.htm)

*Instructions*

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and toss thoroughly.

Cover and let stand in the refrigerator overnight (this step is optional).

Place all of your grinding equipment in the refrigerator 1 hour before grinding. Using the 1/2â€³ die for your meat grinder, grind all of the ingredients. Alternatively you could finely mince the ingredients in a food processor or by hand. Cook a small patty to taste for seasonings, reseason if necessary. I make my Chaurice into about 10 inch lengths. When finished, I vacuum seal the links into individual portions and freeze, but after individually freezing first. If you just freeze the raw sausage it will squish badly in the vacuum used to package. 

I hope you enjoy all the fun of making sausage. Its not a cheap hobby, but I don't know anyone who has been divorced over it yet. LOL  Good luck.


----------



## Braz (Feb 6, 2019)

This forum is just amazing. Ask and it shall be answered.


----------



## Frank Ashby (Feb 6, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Sure...here ya go:
> 
> 
> This will make a great green onion sausage typical of what you will find in country stores across Louisiana. Adjust the heat to you tastes....but it's great as is. Grab a pen and pad, pause the video to write the recipe down...



Thank You!I saw the picture, but there was no way to activate the video?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Ashby said:


> Thank You!I saw the picture, but there was no way to activate the video?


If you tap the video it won't play ?  I just checked , it works for me like


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Ashby said:


> Thank You!I saw the picture, but there was no way to activate the video?


Here's the link:
Green Onion Sausage


----------



## Frank Ashby (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Ashby said:


> Thank You!I saw the picture, but there was no way to activate the video?


I reloaded the fed and the activation arrow appeared.  SImple, wonderful, recipe with a few technical tips as well.  Thanks!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I am guessing what you are asking for, is called Chaurice.


Foamy, Chaurice....at least the recipes I have seen...is more of a creole style fresh sausage that uses a *lot* of fresh yellow onion, celery, and garlic...And it is *extremely* seasoned with black pepper and cayenne. Like 1/4cup of black pepper per 5# meat. Cajun green onion sausage is more of a country style sausage. They are very similar....but chaurice is more coarse ground through a 10mm plate....and contains thyme and other spices and herbs where as fresh green onion is simply seasoned.

http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/meats/pork25.htm

I know that styles have commingled over the years as we have become more mobile and modern, I'm just posting for clarity on the styles is all.....


----------



## Frank Ashby (Feb 6, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I am guessing what you are asking for, is called Chaurice. It is what is sometimes used in red beans & rice.
> 
> I tried substituting green onion for the red onion before, all I can tell you is, a 1C change is wayyyyyyy too much. I love green onions, I get 1 to 3 bunches every week to use. This may not be what you want, but thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank Ashby (Feb 6, 2019)

I’ll give this a try after Indaswamp’s recipe.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Frank Ashby said:


> I’ll give this a try after Indaswamp’s recipe.


That recipe is representative of fresh green onion sausages you will find in country stores through south Louisiana....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Good lookin chaurice recipe Foamy....I'll save that one.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 6, 2019)

Looks Good Inda. I made note of his 25 pound amount.
Then used a Webstaurant Store converter to attempt to reduce it to 5 pounds.

*Cajun Onion Sausage
25 Lbs*

3.50 Ounces - Salt


1.25 Ounces - Black Pepper


1.50 Ounces - Cayenne Pepper


1.25 Ounces - Accent (optional, but adds taste)


0.75 Ounces - Granulated Garlic


0.75 Ounces - Granulated Onion


0.50 Ounces - Paprika


0.50 Ounces - Brown Sugar


1.00 Cups - Green Onion Tops (Amount estimated)


*Resized to 5 Lbs
*

1 Tablespoons, 1.25 Teaspoons Salt
1.5 Teaspoons Black Pepper
1.75 Teaspoons Cayenne Pepper
1.5 Teaspoons Accent
1 Teaspoons Granulated Garlic
1 Teaspoons Granulated Onion
0.5 Teaspoons Paprika
0.5 Teaspoons Brown Sugar
1 Ounces, 1 Tablespoons, 0.5 Teaspoons Green Onion Tops

The converter I used didn't do pounds. So I just put in 25 reduced to 5 and that's how I got the above reduced amount.
Like Google Maps, it's best to check your route...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2019)

You have 2 of them southern boys jumping in and giving you some awesome sausage recipes. That's what this forum is all about the help you can get just for asking.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

BTW, welcome to SMF Frank....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2019)

Ditto here as well welcome to the forum.

Warren


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 6, 2019)

Inda,
The sausage looks great. It’s on the list of things to make. What is your favorite way to eat or use this sausage?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Inda,
> The sausage looks great. It’s on the list of things to make. What is your favorite way to eat or use this sausage?



recipe at the end of the thread...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...e-sweet-corn-and-sweet-potato-cobbler.273058/


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Great with grits in the morning too...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2019)

Awe man now there you go everything's better with grits around it..

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awe man now there you go everything's better with grits around it..
> 
> Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Also great onda grill...serve on a bun with a little homemade mustard and homemade sweet chow chow relish....(swiss cheese optional)

Awesome tailgate lunch.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2019)

Indaswamp Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 6, 2019)

"Onda grill... served on a bun".

Thats what I was hoping to hear.  Will try it real soon.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> "Onda grill... served on a bun".
> 
> Thats what I was hoping to hear.  Will try it real soon.


But that's not my favorite way to eat them. Further up the thread....fresh sausage gravy....That is my favorite way to eat them.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2019)

Crazymoon Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## darwin101 (Feb 9, 2019)

I just noticed the NOLACuisine site has been suspended.  This sort of thing only increases my digital pack-rat behavior. 
Hopefully Dano will regain his interest in the site and bring it back online, he did a great job of it before.
All is well again


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 31, 2020)

I just checked it...it opened for me...
http://www.nolacuisine.com/


----------

